# Stool Question



## Ruby_S (Apr 26, 2009)

I have had my 2 month old yorkie-poo for a week and i was just wondering if its normal for her poop to still be runny instead of solid stool. A couple of times there has been a few drops of blood in it and once it was yellow and runny. She is up to date on all her shots and deworming, she still has a healthy appetite and is playful all the time.....My bf introduced her to his yorkie dogs today...can they still transmit parvo even though they have had their shots and have never had parvo before?


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

With a puppy this young, and so small, I would call the vet on Monday and ask some questions. They may want you to bring in a stool sample to check. If for any reason things get worse before Monday morning you should call a vet right away. A puppy that small can dehydrate very easily if they get sick.


----------



## peppy264 (Apr 23, 2009)

I think everybody who asks questions about their dogs poop should include pictures so people can give informed advice.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

No, runny poop is not normal, esp. with blood and mucous involved. There are so many things that could be causing this -- parasite, food, stomach condition, stress, etc. -- it's best to take samples from two different days to the vets and get an expert opinion. Just scoop a little bit into a zip loc bag, keeping the samples separate -- date the bags, too. As Briteday said, dehydration can become an issue so a call to the vets tomorrow a.m. is a good idea.


----------



## Ruby_S (Apr 26, 2009)

peppy264 said:


> I think everybody who asks questions about their dogs poop should include pictures so people can give informed advice.


ok here's the pic of what her poop looks like....


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks exactly like my dog's poo looks when she's having a bout of IBD. Always takes a bland diet + medication to get her back to normal again. I would see the vet to rule out anything serious and to get the medicine you need to help your pup's intestines heal.


----------



## Ruby_S (Apr 26, 2009)

winniec777 said:


> Looks exactly like my dog's poo looks when she's having a bout of IBD. .


Whats a IBD?


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Inflammatory bowel disease. There are several kinds. You can read more about it here: http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2090&aid=305.

But please don't let me alarm you -- I'm not in any way saying your dog has IBD. There are so many very treatable reasons dogs have loose stools and it's usually a one-time thing, not chronic like my dog's condition. I'm betting it's something simple that will clear up very soon with the right attention from the vet.


----------



## Ruby_S (Apr 26, 2009)

So I took Ruby for her first checkup...there are no parasites of any kind...her fecal exam came out normal...showed her the pic of the poop she said still normal for a pup and her stomach probably got irritated because she had been eating carpet fibers but as long as her symptoms don't get worse she should be fine. I just gotta keep an eye on her and try to stop her from eating the carpet


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Yeah! That's good news!


----------

